# Hitch stretching prior to night of running



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'd share a clip from last night of Hitch stretching prior to a night of running.. those little fellas are long all stretched out!






The video looks better in 480P.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Hitch is adorable! I love it when my Hejji stretches out too


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cute! I love hedgie stretches.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Hahaha! He's like a little athlete!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Loki does this every night, its so cute. Though I've learned he's not as avid a runner as I thought, 3 hours of running, 1 hour sessions with 2 hour naps, lazy bugger.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

A true athlete! Warming up! Did he check his pulse too?


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

That's awesome! 

A little off topic, but what kind of camera is that? do you have it set up every night? 

I had looked into getting a little surveillance cam for Mila's set up, but most of the ones with 'night vision' emit a light, and Mila won't be active if there is any light around... (even the subtle glow from the street light outside, or if I leave the door to the room ajar even a little bit).


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Hehe Hedgie yoga. :lol: 

Was that a tiny bottle of gatoraid by the wheel? :shock:


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Kenzi said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> A little off topic, but what kind of camera is that? do you have it set up every night?
> 
> I had looked into getting a little surveillance cam for Mila's set up, but most of the ones with 'night vision' emit a light, and Mila won't be active if there is any light around... (even the subtle glow from the street light outside, or if I leave the door to the room ajar even a little bit).


I picked up an Infrared surveillance camera from a local electronics shop. I wired it up to connect to my iMac using an EyeTV.

Not exactly this camera; but something similar:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/produ ... 1&format=2

The camera does emit a very very small amount of visible red light but Hitch does not seem to mind it.


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Puffers315 said:


> Loki does this every night, its so cute. Though I've learned he's not as avid a runner as I thought, 3 hours of running, 1 hour sessions with 2 hour naps, lazy bugger.


About the same thing here.. I noticed he will run and run for a few hours and then take an hour or two break. Then start again... he munches a bunch before heading off to bed around 5:30-6AM.


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Got another interesting little clip; Hitch tends to like to head butt his bowls and what not during the night and I caught a clip of him using his whole body to do so; any other hedgehog do this?






Another stretching clip too:






Scott.


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Hitch: I'ma frog!! Ribbit ribbit!


----------

